# Health News 13th April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2010)

*The alarm that can save diabetics' lives (so why is the NHS rationing them?)*
Angela Wise was saved by the bell after a long country walk sent her into a diabetic coma. She is one of the first to use a new sensor-controlled insulin pump that detects dangerously low levels of blood sugar and sets off a deafening alarm. Simon O'Neill, director of care for Diabetes UK quoted.

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/healt...-save-diabetics-lives-NHS-rationing-them.html 

*Diabetes UK Cymru launches CD-Rom guide for schools*
Leading health charity Diabetes UK Cymru is launching an innovative CD-Rom guide for schools explaining diabetes and how schools can help pupils with the condition. Diabetes UK Cymru has created the animated CD-Rom to train teachers and staff at schools across Wales about diabetes and ways in which they can assist pupils with the condition.  Dai Williams quoted.

http://www.aberdareonline.co.uk/content/diabetes-uk-cymru-launches-cd-rom-guide-schools

*Pharmacists are selling more drugs over the counter, but is your chemist putting your life at risk? *
The glossy posters are lining the pharmacy windows, the witty TV advertising campaign is in full swing and, if all goes to plan, in the weeks and months to come thousands of middle-aged men will be popping along to their pharmacist to buy Flomax MR, an over-the-counter relief for their lower urinary tract problems - a weak bladder to you and me.

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/healt...nsulted-doctor-chemist-putting-life-risk.html

*Too many carbs are a heart risk, women warned*
Women who eat high levels of carbohydrates - such as white bread, pizza and some types of pasta - are more likely to develop heart disease, warn researchers. Those eating the most carbohydrates run double the risk of heart problems compared with those eating the least, they found.

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/health/article-1265558/Too-carbs-heart-risk-women-warned.html

*Council to ban the word 'obesity' - so fat children don't get offended*

Council chiefs may ban the word 'obese' because it could offend fat children. They want to replace it with the phrase 'unhealthy weight'. Parents and health experts condemned the proposal yesterday as 'preposterous'. 

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/...word-obesity--fat-children-dont-offended.html


----------

